# Beautiful carving upon one of my removals.



## TreeJunkie (Jul 17, 2004)

Here are a few pics of a carving which was performed upon a tree which i removed last year. 
This was a 3 Lead American Elm. 
Not to shabby a way of remembering your lost tree.

I believe the artist is from up north of here, i recollect somewhere around Wisconsin or Minnesota. Not really sure.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jul 17, 2004)

\\\\\\A little closer; better pic.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jul 17, 2004)

A different angle.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jul 17, 2004)

oops i forgot the pic.


----------



## Trtd61 (Jul 17, 2004)

Sweeeeet...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 17, 2004)

I wish I had those skills! That's pretty neat!


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 17, 2004)

cool man i want to try that!although i think it will end in firewood


----------



## NeTree (Jul 17, 2004)

NICE work!

If you ever get to lay eyes on the artist, give him our thumbs up, for sure!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jul 17, 2004)

I removed a big spruce last year and the home owner wanted to leve a 6 ft snag so he could have some one carve a bear out of hat was left. I was in the neighbohood a couple of months ago and swang by to check it out. It looked pretty sweet. Nothing like the eagles but cool none the less.

I have been thinking about getting that video on how to carve a chainsaw bear from Baileys. If nothing else it will give me something to do durin the snow season besides make log furniture to sell on Ebay


Kenn


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 18, 2004)

Too bad it was not separated from the ground so it could dry out. It would last longer that way.


----------



## fmueller (Jul 19, 2004)

Whoolu smokes, I wonder how long that took him to do, plus I wonder what kinda cash he got for it. The man is quite the arteeeest!. Wish I could do that too.


----------



## TNMIKE (Aug 17, 2007)

*A work of art*

That is amazing work


----------



## twoclones (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a great carving! I've yet to carve my first eagle but I think it's time I tried one... 

Thanks for the inspiration  

Butch


----------

